# Travadial



## doc1955 (Oct 30, 2010)

When I finally got around to mounting the trava-dial I got from one of the board members!
He was kind enough to send his mounting hard ware with it and I was able to use it with just a small mod. The only thing I needed to do was slot the mounting holes. I mounted were the steady rest mounts worked out nice as I have only used a steady 1 time in my 37 years of shop experience so chances are I'll never use my home shop steady. Any way here are a couple shots of it mounted in place.













So a big thank you goes out to George!

The first time I turned up a part using it I had a flash back to the last time I used one I think I was a mere 20 years old geez hard to believe.

I can't believe I waited so long to get it mounted.
Thanks again George!


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 30, 2010)

You're welcome. Here's a tip for keeping the swarf out of the gears. Take a piece of thin plastic the kind that comes from product packaging and make a flap to extend from the body of the Travadial out over the ways. I made it long enough to extend back past the 2 screw studs sticking up from the housing. You can cut clearance for the dial also. Just mount it with a touch of super glue on each corner. 
George


----------



## kcmillin (Oct 30, 2010)

I have always wondered if something like that existed. I really dont like the digital read outs, but thought the only other option was a dial indicator. Now I got a new item for my wish list. Kinda spendy though. 

I am curious as to how well the micro rack and pinion works. 

Kel


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Kel,
It's not a rack and pinion. There is a friction wheel that rides against the side of the ways. You can preload the unit so there is tension against the wheel. When it 'travels' along the ways it runs through a gear train and reads out in .001. One complete revolution is .100 and one rotation of the secondary knob. The secondary knob is spring loaded on it's shaft so it can be set for '0' wherever you need. I used it for many years with very good accuracy. They are still in business making and selling them but for the life of me I can't see the price they get.
George


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip George I'll do that with some plastic.
Like I said I hadn't used one for a long time and I remember back then all the parts I ran on a big turret lathe with 2 of these mounted and the beating they took and kept on ticking.
I am a very happy camper with this and didn't have to do much to get it mounted as yoy had all the work done for me with the mount thanks a lot for including it. If there is ever any favor I can do for you let me know.


----------



## minerva (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys,
just out of interest I contacted the UK distributors to see if they are still available.(I used one many years ago and got on really well with it)
The answer is yes. the unit is no longer manufactured but stock still exist - the price:
£450 plus vat, so I think not!


----------

